# Reduced Engine Power



## johns87 (Dec 28, 2008)

I have a 2003 Chev Silverado truck with the small v8.

The "reduced engine power" read out came up. The engine is running fine, but I have no power.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Is the SES light on as well?


----------



## 2strokedetroit (Dec 15, 2008)

take it to a shop have it hooked up to a scan tool and tell me wat sensor is causing the code to be thrown!!! there are so many possibiltys right now!!!! OR mabe just a better discription rought idle? no power all the time? or just when u step on it? anything u think could help


----------



## johns87 (Dec 28, 2008)

The engine light in on and the reduced engine power on the read out is on.

The idle is very smooth. It just doesn't rev up when the accelerator is pushed. I can get the codes. I had someone hook up the handheld computer and it threw 6 or 7 codes.
Let me see if I can get them.
Thanks so much. I can't really afford to pay much right now to get it fixed. Our dealership charged me $100 to put on wiper blades. I didn't know it until I got home.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

First thing is to get the code pulled. You need either a code reader or a scan tool. If the vehicle has Onstar, and it's active, that can give you the code. If you can get the vehicle to an Autozone, they can pull the code for free. Write the code number(s) down and post them.


----------



## pickerbush18 (Jan 1, 2009)

Could be low or no vacuum, this will cause low power under load and reduce your timing. Don't know how to fix it though. Could be a bad hose or more complex. Put a vacuum gauge on to see how much vac you have. I have a 1992 dodge w250 with the same problem. I replaced parts but still not good.


----------



## rover17 (Jan 31, 2009)

First time this happened to our 2002 GMC 2500 4wd, we were told to add coolant...which we did, although it seemd full, and the truck ran just fine afterwards. For no apparent reason this has happened a multitude of times since then and at different times. Of course we did what we were told and added coolant to an already full system which up until lately worked every time. Now it seems it was more shutting the truck off and on that had to do with resetting this, since that's what seems to do the trick now. We took it to a dealership and a local mechanic who both came up with some codes ( PO 120 TP or APPsensor circuit 1 and PO 220 for circuit 2, PO 332 knock sensor, P1516 something to do w/ throttle mod., P2135 TP sensor 1-2), and were told these codes were not on their list??? They are s'pose to be digging into it some more for us, meanwhile we drive around never knowing when it will re-occur...and frustrated. Anyone make any sense of this? I have read where a loose ground wire fixed this same problem? Also, where the gas cap, fuel pump, and throttle quad was the culprit... so, it appears to be a common problem with no common solution. Seems like a good idea as far as protecting the engine from overheating, but I will probably avoid it in the future if possible.


----------

